# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity Box Content Extractor 2.27 Released

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Infinity Box Content Extractor 2.27 Released  !!* 
   version  2.27 
- Nokia: Improved extraction of contact telephone FullFlash for  Symbian S60
- Samsung: Added support for extracting contacts from RAWTFS (2  versions)
- Samsung: Added support for retrieval of contacts for new Swift  (type E2152)
- Samsung: Updated list of supported models 
Download Link  and Discussion here
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Official Forum الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *As ordinary, non-stop free (no any additional payments required)  updates during last 6 years, as nobody else...*  *Infinity-Box 6 (six) years non-stop free updates and  support*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- World biggest flash files database for several  thousands brands/models
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

